# Finding a gas station with diesel



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

In my short ownership of the X5 diesel, I've been to the gas station three times to put some diesel in. It's been an interesting exercise, as the first gas station (Exxon) I went to that sold diesel, only sold ULSD with 20% biodiesel (B20). Almost made a huge mistake of putting in the wrong diesel on my first fueling attempt. Found a Shell station a few exits down with the right diesel.

On my next fueling attempt, I could only find LSD (500 ppm) diesel pumps at the exit I took. Thankfully I was paying extra attention and did not put in wrong diesel. Again, found a Shell station with right type of diesel a few exits up on I-40.

Third time, I went straight to a Shell station and had no problems.

So my question to you diesel owners that have more experience: How do you find a diesel station with the right type of fuel when you are traveling out of your local area? Is there a web site that you can visit prior to the trip? Which gas stations have you found to have the correct diesel all the time (Shell, anybody else)?

By the way, I've had to use the nozzle adapter that came with the vehicle two out of the three times so far, so it appears there is no widespread standard nozzle size...


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> In my short ownership of the X5 diesel, I've been to the gas station three times to put some diesel in. It's been an interesting exercise, as the first gas station (Exxon) I went to that sold diesel, only sold ULSD with 20% biodiesel (B20). Almost made a huge mistake of putting in the wrong diesel on my first fueling attempt. Found a Shell station a few exits down with the right diesel.
> 
> On my next fueling attempt, I could only find LSD (500 ppm) diesel pumps at the exit I took. Thankfully I was paying extra attention and did not put in wrong diesel. Again, found a Shell station with right type of diesel a few exits up on I-75.
> 
> ...


I have been very lucky I guess because I have never had to use my adaptor and have had no problem finding diesel. I have fueled up several times around [email protected] Hill, [email protected] Rd, [email protected] Pkwy on Hwy 41, and diesel has been everywhere. Shell, BP and Exxon are good bets as well as Quick Trip. 
Look for exit ramp signs that say Auto Diesel. Stay away from truck stops if you can...their nozzle will likely be the wrong size.
Almost all diesel sold for use in cars and trucks is ULSD, just make sure it isn't B20. I think maybe a lot of stations just don't have updated stickers....the only cetane rating stickers I have ever seen only say 40 min.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Good to know about Windy Hill and Barrett Parkway exits, we live close to both, thanks! My first two attempts were in TN, once in Newport (exit 432 on I-40) and the second one in Knoxville (exit 398 on I-40).


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Illinois is very bad specially around Chicago. Most of the Diesel stations offer B11 or more (B20). D2 and B5 are hard to find, since any Diesel with the contend of 10% of bio has tax brake (lobbyist farmers and politicians - go figure).
I found a map http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...1.947234,-88.140564&spn=0.992798,1.667175&z=9 through TDI forum which is very helpful to locate diesel with less than 5% of bio.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> Good to know about Windy Hill and Barrett Parkway exits, we live close to both, thanks! My first two attempts were in TN, once in Newport (exit 432 on I-40) and the second one in Knoxville (exit 398 on I-40).


My experience on I-40 around Knoxville has been good too. Exit 72 south of Knoxville (closest exit to the Tail of the Dragon) has several stations with diesel. Exit 407, north of Knoxville by the Bass Pro Shop has diesel, Newport Exit 435 has diesel....if you run Hwy 25/70 over to I-26 there is diesel on the exit there also.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I've had no problems in Southern California finding diesel stations, and I've only encountered one that didn't have the right sized nozzle. I've pretty much stayed exclusive to the 76 stations, and I've been pretty happy with the results so far.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm asking this question as a potential 335D owner - does anyone with NAV know if it has an option to locate diesel-carrying fuel stations? Sure would be a nice feature!


----------



## 2010X535D (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't seen that option on my X5. I haven't had any problems finding the appropriate diesel and nozzles here in AZ.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Joseph said:


> I'm asking this question as a potential 335D owner - does anyone with NAV know if it has an option to locate diesel-carrying fuel stations? Sure would be a nice feature!


Yes, the nav can find diesel stations; however, its database is far from complete.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

Finding diesel in the DC area isn't so bad, finding PREMIUM diesel is a bigger challenge. I guess I don't know what the impact would be of not using PREMIUM, I have been lucky to find 4 stations around home and work that I can use...mostly Shell, one Chevron and one BP/Amoco...


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Diesel Bio and Nozzle*

Isn't it great to have a Diesel Forum !

We have had to use the filler tube three times. Once in Cottage Grove in Oregon (Chevron). Once on I-40 in Oklahoma (Shell). Once in Lynnwood WA (Shell). There is a bib (for lack of another name) that hangs down from the filler tube when filling and rolls back up into fuel filler space. I won't address the practicability - just passing the information.








Stopped at a Chevron station - and they had a sticker on the diesel nozzle section that stated up to 10% ethanol added. At the time, I didn't think that they add ethanol to diesel, but I chose not to fill, just in case.

And I thought that all stations that handle diesel will be required to sell ULSD by Dec of this year. Was that changed ?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I just always go to Shell stations but my drive is pretty static so I am not searching for them. The signs on most of the Shell stations here say they are selling premium diesel but I have yet to see something that defines what that means for the fuel at those specific stations.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

One thing I have been annoyed with is every pump but two that I have tried with this car, has pumped painfully slow. I know it is not the pumps because on the other two cars they are speedy. Even on the two that pump at okay rates and still not normal rates, I routinely am dealing with big spills onto the car. I try to watch and time the pumping to avoid the spills bit still not perfected it for this car. I have been wondering lately if the fill neck is the same on the non US cars and if not then if te diameter on those would work with stateside pumps because I am to the point of willingness to try swapping that out.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

The overfill problem I had when trying to use the adapter with a nozzle that didn't need it. Since not inappropriately using the nozzle, I've yet to have an overfill.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Every single pump I have used in the 7k+ miles I have put on the car, has had an overfill issue bu only with this car because I have tried the other two with the same pumps. It has become quite annoying, more so the slowness to fill up than the overfill. It can take sometimes a good 10 minutes to fill it up and not fun when a baby is in the car screaming bloody murder.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Nozzle lock out*

I experienced the 'filler nozzle lock-out' for the first time. The flap wouldn't open to accommodate the nozzle. This was a ULSD pump - so I was surprised that the nozzle was the wrong size at the Shell station.

The nozzle adapter worked fine, with the exception of the overflow issue. I think that I am going to start carrying a spray bottle of cleaner to wash off the side of the car.

I'll need to try different cleaners to see what works best.

I'll definitely be increasing the treatment of the surface - perhaps with a paint sealant.

At least it isn't carbon fiber or fiberglass surface.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I carry around a micro fiber rag/towel to wipe up the spill with and then swap that out with a clean one when I get home. I have some free detail/wash spray I got awhile back from Autogeeks and been meaning to put that along with the rag in a sealed container within my trunk and just for the spill issues.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Good Idea !*



Snipe656 said:


> I carry around a micro fiber rag/towel to wipe up the spill with and then swap that out with a clean one when I get home. I have some free detail/wash spray I got awhile back from Autogeeks and been meaning to put that along with the rag in a sealed container within my trunk and just for the spill issues.


I have some microfiber - I'll add that to the kit. Going to visit Griot's store tomorrow for some one on one detailing tips. I'll see what they have for the clean-up vs. preventative applications.


----------



## NewGTGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

Joseph said:


> I'm asking this question as a potential 335D owner - does anyone with NAV know if it has an option to locate diesel-carrying fuel stations? Sure would be a nice feature!


BMW Search will pull gas/diesel prices from gas stations near by. I've found it to be very accurate in the Seattle area.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

My very first fill up overflowed! After that I always wait till its almost filled then start listening for the sound change right before its filled to shut it off without it overflowing! If the range per tank wasn't so great it would be really annoying! I no longer trust the automatic stop on the pumps! Its like the nozzle should go further in to the filler opening like with gas pumps.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

HIREN said:


> My very first fill up overflowed! After that I always wait till its almost filled then start listening for the sound change right before its filled to shut it off without it overflowing! If the range per tank wasn't so great it would be really annoying! I no longer trust the automatic stop on the pumps! Its like the nozzle should go further in to the filler opening like with gas pumps.


My other diesel vehicles the nozzle goes all the way in. Actually this is the first diesel vehicle I have owned that the nozzle does not go all the way in. I think this is the cause of my crummy fillup experiences and why I wonde if the non US cars have a different neck since would be willing to probably pay the price for that to try and see if it resolved my issues. I fill up twice a week when I am driving that car, that is enough for it to drive me nuts.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

HIREN said:


> My very first fill up overflowed! After that I always wait till its almost filled then start listening for the sound change right before its filled to shut it off without it overflowing! If the range per tank wasn't so great it would be really annoying! I no longer trust the automatic stop on the pumps! Its like the nozzle should go further in to the filler opening like with gas pumps.


I did too.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

NewGTGuy said:


> BMW Search will pull gas/diesel prices from gas stations near by. I've found it to be very accurate in the Seattle area.


I have used the Nav system to find diesel in the DC Metro area and I agree it is very accurate.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

forum member pogopop77 was compiling a list of stations selling "premium" diesel. i will pm him and ask him to share it here.


----------



## santo (Dec 23, 2009)

In Canada, there is a VW Diesel Locator app for iPhone and Blackberry (just search for "VW Diesel Locator"). It uses your internal GPS on the phone and doesn't matter what kind of car you have 

In USA and Canada, you may also be able to find local gas stations with diesel fuel through http://gasbuddy.com. None of these will tell you what kind of diesel but it might be useful just the same.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

*Diesel in California*

In SoCal, I've only filled at Chevron. Reasons for choosing them: they confirmed a minimum cetane of 49, <5% bio-diesel, there is one 1/2 a block from where I work, it's the 2nd cheapest place around, nozzle fits and auto-shutoff works, it's clean.

I researched diesel fuel long before I got my D and while CARB (California Air Resource Board) standards are much higher than the rest of the country, I still went to different stations to find out the cetane content (they thought I was speaking greek). The Chevron lady managed to contact the right person for me and gave me the cetane numbers (min 49, typical 51). Could not get a definite answer from Mobil.

Stugots: you say that you fill at 76, any idea of their bio-diesel content? The pump close to my place said that it MAY contain up to 10% bio-diesel. Naturally I stay away from them.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

TheDrivingG said:


> Stugots: you say that you fill at 76, any idea of their bio-diesel content? The pump close to my place said that it MAY contain up to 10% bio-diesel. Naturally I stay away from them.


Reports from several 76 stations showed cetane levels between 47 & 53, and it's historically been the best value for the gallon here (one by my house just went up to 3.059/gallon, but I filled up closer to the office @ 2.999/gallon on Wednesday).

I've not grilled either station to find out the bio-diesel content, however.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> My other diesel vehicles the nozzle goes all the way in. Actually this is the first diesel vehicle I have owned that the nozzle does not go all the way in. I think this is the cause of my crummy fillup experiences and why I wonde if the non US cars have a different neck since would be willing to probably pay the price for that to try and see if it resolved my issues. I fill up twice a week when I am driving that car, that is enough for it to drive me nuts.


Today was my first day of fill up. Nozzle didnt go all the way in. There was something blocking it from going in. Is this something normal. Few owners say it does go all the way in. I tried everything possible but when it wasnt going in I looked up at pump it was diesel so just stood their for couple of mins and filled it up at half speed. Is there any special trick to get the nozzle all the way in


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have not found a nozzle that goes far into this car and that might be part of my problem.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> I have not found a nozzle that goes far into this car and that might be part of my problem.


I have found some nozzles are a little "shallow" but none have overflowed on my 2010 335d. Any chance the tank opening is different between 2009 and 2010?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

lsupoppa said:


> I have found some nozzles are a little "shallow" but none have overflowed on my 2010 335d. Any chance the tank opening is different between 2009 and 2010?


I think mine overflow because of how slow the pumps pump into my car. I do not think it is going at a rate well enough to trigger the stop mechanism within the nozzle. Now why they do not flow well for me I do not know, perhaps it is the nozzle not going in enough or it is some sort of restriction. What ever the cause of it is, I'd really love a solution because it becomes very tiresome waiting forever to fill the car up as well as more times than not ending up dealing with some sort of spillage.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

lsupoppa said:


> I have found some nozzles are a little "shallow" but none have overflowed on my 2010 335d. Any chance the tank opening is different between 2009 and 2010?


I can't find a difference between my '09 and my '10....they're both the same.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> I think mine overflow because of how slow the pumps pump into my car. I do not think it is going at a rate well enough to trigger the stop mechanism within the nozzle. Now why they do not flow well for me I do not know, perhaps it is the nozzle not going in enough or it is some sort of restriction. What ever the cause of it is, I'd really love a solution because it becomes very tiresome waiting forever to fill the car up as well as more times than not ending up dealing with some sort of spillage.


I have been told that each diesel pump has a filter and when the filter is plugged or in need of service, the pump will pump very slow and that often times the auto shutoff will not work if there isn't enough fuel flow. Yesterday, I stopped at a Shell station to fuel up and it was running at about a gallon a min. so I stopped and went on down the road and found a station that had a better pump. I also went to a Marathon station in High Point, NC this week that had the wrong size nozzles...when I told the station manager that the nozzles wouldn't fit, he said I was the second person that had told him that this week.....go figure.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> I have been told that each diesel pump has a filter and when the filter is plugged or in need of service, the pump will pump very slow and that often times the auto shutoff will not work if there isn't enough fuel flow. Yesterday, I stopped at a Shell station to fuel up and it was running at about a gallon a min. so I stopped and went on down the road and found a station that had a better pump. I also went to a Marathon station in High Point, NC this week that had the wrong size nozzles...when I told the station manager that the nozzles wouldn't fit, he said I was the second person that had told him that this week.....go figure.


Yes but I have ruled out it being pumps by driving over there with one of the other cars. It is something with this BMW.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Snipe656 said:


> Yes but I have ruled out it being pumps by driving over there with one of the other cars. It is something with this BMW.


If the nozzle has a visible spring on it, does the spring go all the way down to the filler housing or is it blocked by a vapor boot?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I will have to check during my next fillup.


----------



## NewGTGuy (Nov 21, 2009)

lsupoppa said:


> I have found some nozzles are a little "shallow" but none have overflowed on my 2010 335d. Any chance the tank opening is different between 2009 and 2010?


Same experience here. Nozzle hangs out a bit, but never had an overflow problem with my 2010 X5 35d. Three fill-up thus far.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

@ lsupoppa - At risk of showing my newbie creds, I need to ask, what is the difference between premium diesel and regular diesel? All of the stations around me that carry diesel sell ULSD. Is premium diesel above and beyond that?


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

I believe "premium diesel" is supposed to have a higher cetane rating than the minimum required for regular, which is 40.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

There are some othe factors like how much lubricant is in it. There is no real standard that means if try say premium thn you definitely are getting all of the things that can be I premium diesel. But chances are you will be getting the cetane at the very least.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Since the manuals call for such a high cetane raring, do you worry about that one too?


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 31, 2005)

Newbie question: how do you know the Biodiesel % and the fuel specifics when at the pump? I was at several stations that sell diesel in Miami today and none had any information regarding thespecifics of the fuel they offer...


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Federal law dictates that fuel pumps have to be labeled accordingly to full they sell, under large fine (ULSD or LSD). I could be wrong but I think anything with bio content higher than 5% should be labeled such as B5-20, B11(common in Illinois),B60, B100. Since I got d, I've been checking stations and as you mentioned not everyone have proper labeling on the pumps (actually most of them don't). Go figure we get fines left and right now, but fuel distributors are immune.
I suggest you go inside and ask - attended sometimes know, also the recite will show what you put in - but that is after the fact.
Ayrton, your location indicates IL, this map can help http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=106808463649355293967.00046cd50faa8ddb6b1f5


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

To find out the cetane, contact the manufacture. I emailed both shell and chevron via their websites and asked in regards to my area. Took a week or so but they both gave me the information. For the biodiesel blends it has been my experience that stations are pretty good about putting labels up for that.


----------



## Gator Neil (Apr 9, 2010)

*3 fill ups so far*

in my new X5 35d. i have yet to see a cetane rating or a %bio rating on any of the pumps used so far here in NJ. they just say "diesel" and that's it. one had a sticker saying it was ultra low, but that was it. i've used a local gas station (Raceway) and the others were Sunoco I think.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Raceways here sell some poor quality diesel just like Walmarts. Will get a dirtier combustion with them which after long term will lead to buildup on the backside of the valves. Since these are direct injection motors you could not get rid of that buildup simply by running fuels with additives or adding additives. Personally I will not run fuel from either of those stations in anything I own even though they'd be fine in the old Mercedes tank.


----------



## Gator Neil (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah, don't know what i was thinking really. but you wouldn't use Sunoco either?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

We don't have sunoco here so I never have looked into them. Based upon what I have found for my area I am sticking to chevron-texaco but that still is fuel not at the cetane level BMW says to run. Simple fact is that the cetane level they say to run is unobtainable in my area. I am still waiting on a response from BMW about that.


----------



## Pete540i (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in NJ also , getting the best results from Shell, seat of the pants feel., cannot nobody knows cetane. I second that stay away from these off brands, not worth the risk wiith these high-tech motors, and not much difference in price, at least by me.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

For down here Shell told me that they only promise 40 cetane. That was Shell corprate telling me that after I contacted them. Since BMW says 51(?) and chevron shoots for 48, I figured they are the best option I have.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Snipe, do you recall how Chevron described their intent to have 48 cetane nationwide? I've got access to Chevron (use their gas) and BP, so I have the choice. I prefer Chevron. I emailed them with the cetane question on their website a couple of weeks ago, never heard a peep.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 31, 2005)

tlak77 said:


> Federal law dictates that fuel pumps have to be labeled accordingly to full they sell, under large fine (ULSD or LSD). I could be wrong but I think anything with bio content higher than 5% should be labeled such as B5-20, B11(common in Illinois),B60, B100. Since I got d, I've been checking stations and as you mentioned not everyone have proper labeling on the pumps (actually most of them don't). Go figure we get fines left and right now, but fuel distributors are immune.
> I suggest you go inside and ask - attended sometimes know, also the recite will show what you put in - but that is after the fact.
> Ayrton, your location indicates IL, this map can help http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=106808463649355293967.00046cd50faa8ddb6b1f5


Thanks Tlak. Chicago used to be home, but I am now in Miami... I have actually emailed Chevron, BP and Shell. Will let you know what responses I get. BP promotes a "premier" diesel supposedly targeting 47 cetane (http://www.bp.com/heliospower/sectiongenericarticle.do?categoryId=9028298&contentId=7051507), but have only found a station that actually sells it. Does BMW have any specific guidance on cetane levels? I checked the manual but it only mentioned ULSD and the max 5% Biodiesel. I actually checked more stations today and still no labeling whatsoever. The most I saw was the ULSD label and that was just on one station. Did read that at least in FL the cheaper generic brands usually carry more than 5% Biodiesel, so any FL residents watch out for this.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

As I recall it is because it has to be 48 for CARB so they hoot for at least that nationwide. I still have the email or should, I will hunt for it this week and see if I can post it up. I could be mixing some of what was in the email with what has verbally been told to me by people at chevron, my wife works for them in alternative fuels and before that with the additives. I have heard some BP is even better but since we do not have them here I never bothere to commit the details to memory.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I remember reading where BMW states the cetane level and thought it was 51 but I thought I read it in the manual so I might be way off on that I you did not see it in the manual.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 31, 2005)

Picked this from a 335 forum, there is a list of cetane levels by company at the end. Also a few guys there advocating the use of additives, what do you all think?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=422936


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

in manual all they say is ULSD. I didnt see any cetane preference. "Ultra-low sulfur diesel ASTM D 975-07a"


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Gents, I would not be extremely concern about the cetane levels (although higher is better - better start, cleaner burn, better millage, better winter performance). Diesel in UofS has been at min 40 for several years (federal mandated), premium diesel (eg. BP 47) is very sporadic. I would suggest using "premium" brand distributors (BP, Shell Chevron..), for the better additive contend - lubricity ect. BMW recommend BP (Castrol for Oil) due to their connection with them. 
On the other note BMW is somewhat ignorant blaming HPFP failure on gasoline cars due to methanol content, go figure like that is something new. When you design something you test it, and make it work in environment it's going to be used therefore BMW should have test our d with diesel levels of 40 since that is what is standard on UofS market. Being engineer it is beyond my understanding how I could design the same device used in commercial market and military market the same way for example.
I suggest, find brand you like and stick with it


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 31, 2005)

True, one can get really obsessed about this... I agree with you tlak, would not make sense for BMW to be selling these cars in the US if they were expecting people to drive tenths of miles to find the right fuel. I myself will continue with BP and Chevron, but I am glad I went through this discussion as I was totally ignorant about this and did not even know about ULSD and Biofuel %s (things could have gone terribly wrong pretty easily).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ayrton said:


> Picked this from a 335 forum, there is a list of cetane levels by company at the end. Also a few guys there advocating the use of additives, what do you all think?
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=422936


I did not read the thread but cetane is not the same from the same manufacturer when you go from one market to another. An extreme example is chevron diesel in haiwii(sp?) is a ton higher than any of the other states. I'd rather not have to deal with additives but also not goin to run one unless recommended by BMW or at least by someone I trust who works in additives.

I do not think ignoring cetane levels is a smart thing to do IF the cars really do call for that 51 number I for some reason have in my head. Running 40 but needing 51 is a pretty big gap. I suppose it depends on how long someone keeps a vehicle. I tend to keep them for 200-300k miles. The last thing I want to do is do something I feel will lead to increase buildup on my valves. Now i am not too worried when running 48. I am rathered annoyed that I have to search or know where the brand fuel is but at least my drive is really static.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

What I find interesting is how obsessed people get about what oil they are using but when it comes to fuel seems like less people really care what they pump in.


----------

